# Dying 'can be fun' according to Epsom and St Helier University Hospital NHS Trust



## Northerner (May 28, 2016)

An NHS Trust has apologised for a "very offensive" internal newsletter sent to staff that said "dying well can be fun".

A member of staff at Epsom and St Helier Hospitals sent the news update to the Sutton Guardian, highlighting the phrase they took offence to.

The newsletter, circulated by general manager of clinical services Suzette Fernandes, read: “Living well and dying well can be fun as well as serious”.

The poorly phrased sentence was part of a briefing for staff about Dying Matters’ awareness week - which aims to promote the concept of living well and planning for a dignified death.

http://www.yourlocalguardian.co.uk/...un____well__according_to_an_NHS_Trust_anyway/


----------



## Amigo (May 28, 2016)

There seems to be a drive on in hospitals to take the fear out of and demystify dying. Recently my local hospital had an event in which they had stands in the corridors with a jaunty stall and leaflets on the subject. Plus they were offering tours of the mortuary. My objection to this is they were picking out people indiscriminately and offering these services with no knowledge of the impact it could have. I received a cancer diagnosis there and frankly had they caught me after that, I'd have been an emotional mess if I'd been offered a cheery discussion and a mortuary tour! 

Dying should be dignified, free from pain and responsive. Hospitals often fail to deliver these things so they should be concentrating on delivering the basics before trying to paint it as a fun day on your way out!


----------



## Northerner (May 28, 2016)

Well said @Amigo


----------



## Andy HB (May 28, 2016)

When I die, it will be a mixture of fear and incredible interest in what is going to happen next!

Also, I'd be more than happy if someone was cracking jokes at the same time. Yep, I am a weird sort of person!

Andy


----------

